# Few pictures from Montreal



## orchideya (Mar 29, 2015)

Will post more later...


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2015)

awesome! the masdy is amazing!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the pics. What did you bring home with yah?


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 29, 2015)

nice,did you get any pictures of Jean-Pierre's display?


----------



## orchideya (Mar 29, 2015)

phrag guy said:


> nice,did you get any pictures of Jean-Pierre's display?



Most likely I did, but not the whole display, just single plants. I was there at the opening and it was too crowded to step back to fit whole display into frame.
I think next time we should go there a bit later in the day...


----------



## orchideya (Mar 29, 2015)

Cat said:


> Thanks for the pics. What did you bring home with yah?




Here is what I brought home from Montreal:
Cattleya walkeriana v. semi-alba 'Kenny' with buds 
Cattleya loddigesii v.alba 
2 BS Paph. micranthums 
2 BS Paph. armeniacums
Paph stonei 'Crown' x sib. seedling


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice plants -- and nice haul, also.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 30, 2015)

Well done. Nice additions...

... And thanks for the pics


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)

It was nice to meet you and your Husband. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 31, 2015)

Was nice meeting you too Eric. And thank you for your help.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2015)

You're welcome.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for posting the photos. That sangii from Piping Rock is excellent.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 1, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> Thanks for posting the photos. That sangii from Piping Rock is excellent.


Yes, it was the first time I saw this species in person. I really like it.


----------

